# Newbie from french "Clan-TT"



## djay (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello everybody,

My name is Jerome, I'm 28 years old and live in Ain, not far from the Swiss border, in France.

I was born in Le Mans where I grew up with the 24 Hours Race, which are for me the most beautiful moment of year that I look forward to 365 days per year.

I met many English people during the race, because of popularity of le Mans in Great Britain (more than in France !!!!)...

I'm a member of the "Clan-TT", and very disappointed not to be abled to come in Touraine this week-end...

Old Alfisti (GTV 2.0 and 3.0), I converted to German cars with my first Mercedes, a C Class, and then I had three SLK, the last, a 3.2 V6 from 2000 that I loved .. .

But then, I'll be a dad ...

And I searched for a pleasure-car with a place on the back for my son ...

So I bought a TT mk1 3.2 DSG, who makes me crazy of love...







If any people here come on Le Mans Race, I still have 3 campsites in "Maison Blanche", you can contact me if you're interested, but payment will be made before october the 5th.

Nice to meet this Forum, and meet members of it will be a pleasure !!

See ya
(I hope you'll understand my English)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jerome, Welcome to the TTF. TT looks nice one.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Jerome, Welcome to the forum


----------



## djay (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you all !!

If anyone from GB wants to come on Le Mans Race, contact me absolutly before the 5th october !!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome 8)


----------



## djay (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you a national meeting in England, Next year ? Where it will be ?

I'm surprised that nobody from TTOC come to Le Mans...

Thank you for your welcome here, it's a pleasure to meet this website !


----------



## djay (Sep 12, 2011)

Nobody from your club comes to Le Mans Race 2012 ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you're halfway there. All you need to do now is join the TTOC  
http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## djay (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello everybody !!

I thought about you, I met an English man in a train, and I will visit him in Kent next year... Maybe I will see members of TTOC !!!

Here little short film I made on 2005 : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xli0ai ... -mans_auto


----------

